
Show HN: Creating groups of people so everyone always meets someone new - TrinaryWorksToo
https://roshkins.github.io/Partnerings/
======
TrinaryWorksToo
A writeup of my thought process:
[https://github.com/roshkins/Partnerings](https://github.com/roshkins/Partnerings)

I discovered this on my own, I would love to learn about any related math. I
can see Combinatorics, possibly Group Theory, and maybe coloring a graph as
relevant related topics.

I also learned that this is similar the problem of Gay Dating, although no one
generalized it to multiple people.

Would love some thoughts!

